
Stop Using If-Else Statements - kiyanwang
https://medium.com/swlh/stop-using-if-else-statements-f4d2323e6e4
======
gnusty_gnurc
This reminds me of this pre-release book I'm reading from Manning. The author
suggests a hard rule of avoiding if/else in functions.

[https://www.manning.com/books/five-lines-of-
code](https://www.manning.com/books/five-lines-of-code)

------
ReptileMan
since all state machines are reducible to a switch statement I kinda don't get
the point of it all. You are moving complexity around, not reducing it.

------
weitzj
I was expecting. „Just use early returns. Only in rare cases you might need an
Else statement „

